# Lasiodora parahybana vs. Lasiodora difficilis



## dannyboypede (Jan 15, 2012)

Today I bought what was labeled as Lasiodora parahybana. The seller seemed reasonably knowledgable about the care of the animal, but he was obviously not a spider person. I have been looking online and I have not been able to find much definitive information on the differences between L. difficilis and L. parahybana. I do have a confirmed LP, but he is young and I am not sure if he has full adult coloration yet. Attached is a picture of the spider I purchased today. Please tell me if it is an L. difficilis or an L. parahybana. If you have any pictures showing the differences, please post those too.
Thanks,
Dan


----------



## le-thomas (Jan 15, 2012)

Looks like it could be L. klugi or L. difficilis to me. Hard to say.


----------



## Jared781 (Jan 15, 2012)

In my opinion, 
thats an Lp... difficilis knees seem to be more highlighted!


----------



## Ran (Jan 16, 2012)

klugi...red abdomen hairs...red around carapace...unless your photo is super-saturated...then LP that have salmon colored hairs on legs/abdomen.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Grin (Jan 16, 2012)

Jared781 said:


> In my opinion,
> thats an Lp... difficilis knees seem to be more highlighted!


Disagree. 
Like Ran said, LP's have a slightly pink hairs.
Hairs on the tarantula in the original post are more reddish.

L. difficilis is my guess.


----------



## Crysta (Jan 16, 2012)

You could wait for it to molt and view the spermethece to be sure


My (now Hobos) L. difficilis


----------



## dannyboypede (Jan 16, 2012)

My problem here, is that the pictures look like L. difficilis, but when I look at the spider, it looks like an L. parahybana. All setae look "salmon pink," and the spider's overall color is black, like any other LP. How else would I be able to identify the spider? I think there may be too many variables with photo identification. Also, I am reasonably sure that this spider is a male, so spermetheca identification is out, as far as I know. 
Thanks,
Dan


----------



## catfishrod69 (Jan 16, 2012)

looks really difficilis to me. my largest girl looks a little different from that, but sometimes that happens. maybe some better/different pics?


----------



## dannyboypede (Jan 16, 2012)

This is kind of the more LP thing I was talking about. It is not quite what it looks like when I just look at the spider, but it is close.

--Dan


----------

